# Safeguard



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

Had a regional tell me they wanted me to rake leaves when I cut the grass. They said they could only pay me a $1 a bag. Are you kidding me. Thinks that's last time I will be doing work for them


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

ask if they want to bag them for that far as im concerned leaves are still debris


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

jason2717 said:


> Had a regional tell me they wanted me to rake leaves when I cut the grass. They said they could only pay me a $1 a bag. Are you kidding me. Thinks that's last time I will be doing work for them


for similar reasons many dumped them before you


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

REO pricing for leaves is $2 a bag or $12 a CYD for Safeguard. Not sure why you're getting hosed.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> REO pricing for leaves is $2 a bag or $12 a CYD for Safeguard. Not sure why you're getting hosed.


That's still ridiculously low. I don't see how guys make money doing REO work for those prices.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

jason2717 said:


> Had a regional tell me they wanted me to rake leaves when I cut the grass. They said they could only pay me a $1 a bag. Are you kidding me. Thinks that's last time I will be doing work for them


They didn't say what size bag though!


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> That's still ridiculously low. I don't see how guys make money doing REO work for those prices.


Exactly


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*12 $ a bag*

lol.. sorry jenkins... not sure how you got your discount to 8%... i wouldn't rake leaves for nothing.. im not a lawn care.. Jason i would just blow them under a deck lol.. don't listen to sum of the people on here.. no one should get paid 1-2-3-4$ a bag i would bring my 2nd dump with a vacumme attached to it and just suck up the leafs.. a 18cub trailer and safe guard would say they only see 3 yards... 2-3 hrs of work for an extra 60$ lol...:thumbsup:


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*great work*



JenkinsHB said:


> REO pricing for leaves is $2 a bag or $12 a CYD for Safeguard. Not sure why you're getting hosed.



Oh man this guy :thumbup: reason prices suck...


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*leafs.*



jason2717 said:


> Had a regional tell me they wanted me to rake leaves when I cut the grass. They said they could only pay me a $1 a bag. Are you kidding me. Thinks that's last time I will be doing work for them


regionals are idiots they like to bully you and do the... we dont need to send you work..they want a 300$ job done for 62$ -% the time you spend doing this you can have went to a local gas station etc and got them to sign up on a weekly mow and charged them the 300- spring clean up and 45$ weekly mows.. whats worst is the no brain Field qc person will come out and find a branch or some leafs blew in the yard and flag it and make u go out on your dime and pick up for free..:thumbsup: 
photo is the only way i would do leafs.. and safeguard burnt me every time saying leafs are not in bags or looks to be 2-yrds of leafs etc..i dont know how many times they wouldnt pay cause the leafs were not in bags and i had to fight fight fight to get that 30$ by then the amount of emails, phone calls, and sending in more photos i was in the hole by 4 times that amount..


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

I never bag leaves. We don't have a problem getting paid for cyds of leaves.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*ha*

ok buddy..:lol::whistling2::whistling2: been to a few where you forgot to do a lot too.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

So 3 attempts to bait me into a fight in this thread? You truly are a professional.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

No bait...grow sum man juice!..


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't claim anything. But I must be going under.

Nice edit on your last post.


----------



## s.car (Feb 7, 2015)

never even ask to bag leaves for safeguard in south Carolina.But i would be nice at 35 cyd


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Jenkins lol.. you rock man.. wish I were u.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

:gunsmilie::gunsmilie: Knock it off or you are looking at a vacation :gunsmilie:


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

..


----------

